# Should be easy ones



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

I've looked around on some sites, but having difficulty finding what these are:

I'm looking at the bunched plant in the back.









Another picture, also is that a Jungle Val?








Will get another picture of the Val, but it grows huge, and fast. Mostly green, with some dark red/brown streaks on it.mostly flat straight blades, but sometimes they will twist or crinkle a little.

Thanks!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like a Rotala.


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

indica? After looking some more and finding more pictures it may be that.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, _Rotala rotundifolia_ (not indica).

I'm not sure what plant you mean as the possible _Vallisneria_. Another pic?


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

The long blades. I have better pictures, but I will have to wait til I am at home.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Cryptocoryne crispatula_ var. _flacidifolia_ (not spiralis) it looks like.


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

More pics, I still think its a Val


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope, I'm quite sure that's what it is. Look at the leaf veination, for one.

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/fla/fla.html


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

Ah cool, thanks!


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

What is the red plant in this picture? I'm curious. It's hard to tell what it is...


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

Rotala macrandra sp "Japan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _Alternanthera reineckii_ to me. BTW, sp. is only used when a species is not known; it would not be necessary if that were indeed a _Rotala_.


----------



## Jsthomas (Nov 3, 2010)

Dunno, when I googled for pictures it looks more like the rotala, although I bought both the rotala and the alternanthera from texgal, I somehow only have one now. Actually, I do have a better picture....

This one?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, that's definitely the _Alternanthera_. As far as I can tell, it's just another form of _A. reineckii_. It has been sold as "Alternanthera ocipus" in the past, a name that does not exist botanically.


----------

